# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Suggestion: List error messages in red

## blesslisam

Hi,
I had a tag that was too long and missed the error message. Would help if they posted in red.
Love the forum! Thanks for all you do.

----------


## AliGW

Glad you like it! Thanks for the suggestion - it's very unlikely to get implemented, but thanks, anyway.  :Smilie:

----------

